# Dinafem Blue Widow and Power Kush and TH Seeds Darkstar



## BudMuncher (Apr 3, 2012)

So with my grow tent empty I decided to clean it and start growing some of Attitudes freebies from last year  The freebies I got (through 2 orders) were:

Dinafem Power Kush
Dinafem Blue Widow X2
Dinafem Critical +
TH Seeds Darkstar reg X2
TH Seeds Heavy Duty Fruity reg X2
TH Seeds Kushage fem
TH Seeds Burmese Kush fem
TH Seeds S.A.G.E fem
G13 Labs Hypnotic fem

First up I'm growing Dinafem Power Kush & Blue Widow and TH Seeds Darkstar reg. I have a small grow tent (50x90x160cm) and a 150 watt HPS lamp. Due to my small lamp I use a regular desk fan to circulate air flow and strengthen stems and don't need extra intake/outtake. I know I will never achieve huge yields with this set up but it has served me well for a few years now and all green produced is for personal use only, I'm not a heavy smoker and do not deal.

Put up a few pics to show how its going so far...

1. Seeds
2. Day 13 - TH Seeds
3. Day 13 - Dinafem
4. Day 17
5. Day 28
6. Day 34 - Dinafem
7. Day 34 -TH Seeds

So now 5 weeks into vegetative growth. Darkstar are a little behind the Dinafem strains so thinking of topping and cloning the taller Dinafem plants. Oh and they STINK already!!!


----------



## darocsfinest1 (Apr 3, 2012)

looking great.:icon_smile:


----------



## BudMuncher (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks buddy. The 2 Dinafem strains are showing me their lady parts  Bought the biggest pots I could find yesterday ready to put them into soon. Also got some jiffy pots ready to clone the Dinafem strains


----------



## PartyBro420 (Apr 5, 2012)

They look healthy and happy! can't wait to see what they yield for you! green mojo!


----------



## BudMuncher (Apr 6, 2012)

Day 37 today and the dinafem plants are on a roll! Just repotted them into final home - 10" pots. Soaking jiffy pots with equal measures of compost, perlite and vermiculite ready for clones.

Pic 1 is Dinafem Power Kush and Pic 2 is Dinafem Blue Widow :hubba:


----------



## darocsfinest1 (Apr 10, 2012)

depending on our location you may not want info leaked about where you live. i see that the last to pics have time and date stamp on them. `i had to turn that feature off on my cam so it would give my gps location as well.  just something to watch out for.


----------



## powerplanter (Apr 10, 2012)

Looking good Muncher.  Have you ever tried the Blue Widow?  Just wondering what it's like.  Stay safe.


----------



## dman1234 (Apr 10, 2012)

i have done these ones before.

Dinafem Blue Widow
Dinafem Critical +
TH Seeds Darkstar 
TH Seeds Heavy Duty Fruity 
TH Seeds Burmese Kush


----------



## dman1234 (Apr 10, 2012)

The Buku and Critical + are great you need to clone them IMO.

HDF and Darkstar didnt impress me and the blu widow falls in the middle so its not bad,

this is just how mine went, good luck to you with yours


----------



## SquidyPacheco (Apr 10, 2012)

Looking good ... Only THSeeds strain i grew was Da Purps.. I found me a keeper. Best of  luck on your grow and hope you find something worth keeping..:icon_smile: 


Aloha
SquidyP


----------



## BudMuncher (Jun 6, 2012)

Hey y'all sorry not updated in a while. Been so busy! Plants got a bit neglected as I was away for 4 days and had to time the switchover to flowering right so ended up topping them twice and they were vegged in total for almost 11 weeks!! The THseeds had 1 male 1 fem so took out male but harvested some pollen and pollinated part of the fem the other day. Photos to follow...


----------



## BudMuncher (Jun 6, 2012)

First pic is flowering day 4 - you can see I had an issue with size differences in one of the THseeds
Second pic is the male THseeds taken out

Oh and no not tried any of these strains before. Unfortunately the male I took out was the better plant, the female buds are developing quite sparsely but really impressed with the Dinafem strains


----------



## BudMuncher (Jun 6, 2012)

So the fan packed in a few days back and one of the buds on the Power Kush burnt  and I had to LST the THSeeds Darkstar, but its not all bad ... pics:

1-3) Dinafem Power Kush, bud and bud burn
4-5) THseeds Darkstar and bud
6-9) Dinafem Blue Widow and bud pics 
10) Tent pic
:icon_smile:


----------



## BudMuncher (Jun 7, 2012)

Thought I'd share some buds 

The next month is gonna be really hard for me...


----------

